# Marine Nano Tank



## shiftyfox (Aug 2, 2019)

Hey, just looking for a bit of advice really, apologies it's not about cichlids.

Looking at setting up my 7th tank and fancy a nano marine tank, fish only, not interested in corals. 
Can I use mature media or filter from one of Mbuna tanks to create an instant cycle in the marine tank..?

Also can anyone recommend an all in one nano marine tank..?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No the freshwater beneficial organisms will not survive in salt water.


----------

